# Little one recently diagnosed



## rspence (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello friends to be,

My son was diagnosed with type 1 on 30th March so just 3 weeks ago. He's 2yrs 6m. There's no history of diabetes in our families so its been a steep learning curve.

We're doing 'ok' - BM's still very unpredictable but consultant said today that we're manging it all well.

One friend of a friend has been an amazing support in this early weeks, even phoning me at 11pm when my son had his first hypo at night and guiding me through it. I didn't know her before my sons diagnosis, I still barely know her but she's been the best friend for me having been there herself as a parent of type 1 diabetic child for longer than me.

In my life and job i give alot of support to people in my community. I've joined this online community to receive some support at this time and in time pay it forward to others.

I look forward to journeying with you, my new potential friends,

Thanks for reading,
Rachel in Manchester


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

hi rachel welcome to the forum and firstly a big hug it must be so tough when a child is diagnosed xx there are quite a few parents here who im sure will come on and welcome you with their warmth and support ...in the meantime have a good look around and remember no question is considered silly here x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Rachel,

I can only imagine what you're going through at the moment. It happened to my folks when I was five. It's a hell of learning curve. Even after fourteen years I don't know alot. You learn something new each day. It's just a question of remembering it! You sound like you'll do your son proud and make sure he's going to be well cared for.If there's anything you feel like asking then please ask, there's nothing too daft to ask on here. If I can be of any help at all please send me a PM and I'll do what I can.

Tom


----------



## bev (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

My son is now 12 and on an insulin pump. He was diagnosed 17 months ago as type 1. I look forward to reading your posts and hopefully helping in some way. This is a great forum - you have chosen well.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Rachel sorry to hear of your little one's diagnosis. There are many lovely, helpful and supportive people here - including many parents - and we will do our best to help you out whenever you need it 

If you'd like a good book that explains everything very well and is a good reference, many of us swear by Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas.


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello,
I don't know what it's like to be a parent of someone with diabetes except i can see that it's harder than being diabetic yourself.
 I can look after myself and it sounds like a much bigger responsibility to care for someone else with all the emotion and guilt etc...

You sound like a super parent and your offspring is very lucky to have you as a carer at such a difficult time.
 It will get easier and there is ample opportunity here to get advice from other parents in the same situation. Good luck with it.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello Rachel and welcome to the forum. 
You'll find lots of support here. My 12 yr old son was diagnosed with Type 1 about a month ago. I've also discovered friends who have been amazing. The forum has been somewhere I can look each day to find out new information and reassurance without having to wade through medical websites. It's also good to be amongst others who really know how you feel and what you're going through. 

It's a tough time but places like this make it a little more bearable.

Heidi
x


----------



## shiv (Apr 23, 2010)

hi rachel

i too was diagnosed when i was 2 - well i was 2y 11m. i'm actually trying to get my mum to come on here as i think she'd be fab at giving advice etc.

as everyone has said - please feel free to ask as many questions as you want. you are obviously a wonderful mum and as much as a learning curve as this is, you will manage it all.

if you chat to Bev or Adrienne - they can point you in the direction of the Children With Diabetes emailing list, which is fantastic - it's advice from other parents at your fingertips. i joined purely out of interest and to learn, and i love reading all the emails that are sent each day.

please feel free to PM me if you've got anything specific to me to ask 

shiv x


----------



## PhilT (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Rachel, welcome to the forum.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Rachel

sorry to have to welcome you to the forum. I am type 1 myself, feel free to ask me any questions.  I have so much admiration for the parents of children  with diabetes. You will get lots of support on here


Rachel


----------



## gewatts (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Rachel - I'm glad you've found us so soon. You'll get some great advice here. My daughter was dxd just before she was 3 so a similar age. In a way it was easier that it happened at such an early age as now she can't remember a time when she didn't have it. What insulin regime have you been put on? Please feel free to ask ANY question - not matter how trivial you think it might be. Take care xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Rachel

Welcome to the forum 

x


----------



## rspence (Apr 24, 2010)

*thanks for all the welcomes*

 Son is called 'Jacob Peter' and we often shorten him to JP when speaking so will prob refer to him as JP on here.

He's on Levemir 4 units each morning and Novorapid carb counting since week 2 as non carb counting wasn't working. We do 1:20 for breakfast and 1:25 for other meals. We're doing a 1:10 correctional system too.

His HbA1C or whatever it is, is at 9.6.

He had DKA when admitted to hospital and we find we have to test for that most days, it flutuates between 0.0 and 0.3 so not really bad but another thing to monitor.

He attends a surestart nursery 4 days a week which he adores going to and they are going to learn how to deal with his diabetes. 

Most days his BM's are around 14-19 still then occasionally he catches us out with a very low reading!

JP is a bundle of laughs, with curly wild hair, good communication, and a cheeky streak! He loved numbers before this diagnosis so is galloping on learning about numbers, counting and will have decimals sussed well before others of his age!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Rachel,

Welcome to the forum, your son sounds gorgeous! 

It is sad that you have had to deal with this diagnosis and it be probably be a shock for some time I would imagine. But you and your boy sound like confident and brave people and Im sure you will deal with it to your best. But please, dont be upset with yourself when you dont- it breaks us all at some stage or another no matter what we do, so dont be hard on yourselves. This is unfortunately hard.

However, that is the nest thing about here. You get the support from others and make friends. There are very experienced mothers on here with this, you will be suprised at what generous hearts they have and the advice they can give you. Its very nice to know you have a new friend who talked you through JPs first hypo.#

Take care Rachel, hope you enjoy the forum and keep chatting.

Lots of love
Louisa x


----------



## remrafs (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Rachel,

Welcome to the forum - I'm sure you'll get loads of support and help from the other parents on here.

Suzanne


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## dylansmummy (Apr 26, 2010)

hi rachel,
welcome to the forum, but sorry you have to be here.  I think you posted on another thread and I introduced myself there so I don't want to repeat myself too much!  My son is 3 in August but was diagnosed at 13 months.  You made me laugh when you said about your son loving numbers, mine is the same and takes great delight in reading out his decimal numbers - think they will be maths whizzes at school!

If you need any help or advice from somebody with a diabetic child the same age, then please do feel free to message me at any time.

Sabrina


----------



## Gabby (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Rachel

I'm new to this site too, i've just read your post and we are in similar situations.  My son was diagnosed type 1 on 9th April a week before his 2nd birthday.  We also have no diabetes in our families and are in a lot of shock.  Its so hard to explain the mix of emotions.  We r coping, just and getting used to the pump but it's a huge learning curve.  I also have a 7 week old baby so am shattered!

I cant be much help as just finding my way too but will understand how you're feeling. Keep in touch.

Gabby


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 29, 2010)

hi and welcome also in our family there is not any history of diabetes  i think 90%of the children families  is like this so we cannot blame anyone or anything only the "virus" so see you soon on this forum


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Rachel

Just a note to say welcome! It's a great community here and I look forward to being in touch.

All best

Patricia


----------



## rlw890245 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi rachel , my daughter Gwen was diagnosed at 2 yrs 6 months on friday the 13th of november last year when her baby sister was just 2 1/2 weeks old. It is as you say a very steep learning curve with good and bad days. We are coping on 2 daily  novomix injections at the moment with her latest Hba1c being 7.3 %, which i am told is quite good control, I have asked to go on MDI, but consultant says 2 daily is ok for now. Its so hard with little ones  with predicting what they are going to eat etc !!!.

Ruth mum to 3 dd ( 5,3 and 6 months)


----------



## Lizzzie (May 1, 2010)

Hi Rachel

I was diagnosed at 26 and my Mum struggled with it (her face when she first saw me having a hypo....) 

Can hardly imagine how you feel when it's your baby.....

Best of luck and glad it's going ok


----------



## suzie317pink (May 10, 2010)

*teddy bear*



rspence said:


> Hello friends to be,
> 
> My son was diagnosed with type 1 on 30th March so just 3 weeks ago. He's 2yrs 6m. There's no history of diabetes in our families so its been a steep learning curve.
> 
> ...



Hi Rachel, I was diagnosed when I was 3. I had a teddy that went everywhere, hospiltal, clinics etc. Teddy was also given daily injections to make the feeling of being the only diabetic in the village a little more bearable. I gave this advice to another new diabetic mum who said it helped to sooth child at difficult times. Worth a try.


----------



## deebird (May 11, 2010)

Hi Rachel,

No doubt you'll have heard the phrase "it gets easier", I know I heard it a lot at the beginning.  The thing that gets easier is the day to day management, using the equipment, ordering prescriptions, knowing how many carbs are in meals that you make often, spotting highs and lows. My son was diagnosed 02  May 2007 aged 4 and we're all still trying to make life easier. It's hard going, but with support and good friends you'll begin to feel less alone with this.  feel free to message me anytime.  take care


----------

